# UltraVNC mehrere Monitore



## 140434_Tom (17 August 2019)

Frage ich wollte UltraVNC nutzen statt Remote Desktop .

Habe aber an den PC wo ich den Remote service starte zwei Bildschirme, der PC den ich steuere möchte ist eine virtuelle PC und hat keinen Bildschirm.

Wie Stelle ich das mit UltraVNC an?

Besten Dank im voraus
Gruß Thomas

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle (17 August 2019)

Auf dem PC, den du steuern willst muß UltraVNC Server laufen, also in diesem Fall in der VM. (PW etc. festlegen)
Auf dem PC, mit dem du diesen steuern willst startest du Ultra VNC Client, gibst dort die IP des zu steuernden PC ein, dann das PW und dann solltest du den Bildschirm des zu steuernden PC in dem Fenster des Client angezeigt bekommen.


----------



## winnman (18 August 2019)

ev musst du deinem zu steuernden PC mal verklickern dass er 2 Monitore hat, dann sollte das auch aus der Ferne funktionieren.


----------

